# Inverted Shorty Stand



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

You have heard of the NUB stand well I did an inverted SHORTY stand the other day at the cigar bar. I would have an even larger ash if my buddy did not call me over to their humidor to help him pick out some sticks. 

I even interlocked the Diesel and Shorty bands for good composition! 
Wish I could have re-lit without ashing!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks sweet!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

What's a Nub stand?


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

max gas said:


> What's a Nub stand?


A stand is just like the picture. The whole cigar is smoked without ashing and then a picture is taken of it standing up with Ash intact.

That one is a beauty. Too bad you couldn't go all the way. Time for a retry?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice...now I've got something to aim for when I bust out a Nub.


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ou-smoking-right-now-iii-622.html#post3224490

For refrence


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Inverted Shorty Stand / NUB Stands*



tec_wiz said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ou-smoking-right-now-iii-622.html#post3224490
> 
> For refrence


Very good reference sir! You even pointed to my mention of another BOTL's beautiful NUB stand.

I was going to try and stand the Diesel Shorty on its ash , but figured it might not be as tightly packed as the NUB cigars and then deteriorate. Hence, the "Inverted" Shorty Stand. I am going to try again and deflect all interruptions so that I can see if I can ash the whole "Shorty" and then Ash stand it!

I think that it is pretty tightly packed and should hold up if I am very careful.

Feel free to post other NUB or shorty stands in this thread!


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Inverted Shorty Stand / NUB Stands*



BDog said:


> Very good reference sir! You even pointed to my mention of another BOTL's beautiful NUB stand.
> 
> I was going to try and stand the Diesel Shorty on its ash , but figured it might not be as tightly packed as the NUB cigars and then deteriorate. Hence, the "Inverted" Shorty Stand. I am going to try again and deflect all interruptions so that I can see if I can ash the whole "Shorty" and then Ash stand it!
> 
> ...


Good Luck, I'll be expecting some pictures! Don't forget to take a picture inverted first just in case the ash isn't tight enough.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Inverted Shorty Stand / NUB Stands*



tec_wiz said:


> Good Luck, I'll be expecting some pictures! Don't forget to take a picture inverted first just in case the ash isn't tight enough.


Very good idea! As it may decay as I spin it 180 degrees!


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Inverted Shorty Stand / NUB Stands*



BDog said:


> Very good idea! As it may decay as I spin it 180 degrees!


Now, that is setting the bar high:first:
Best not attempted if you have just set a high bar tab:mischief::martini::martini::martini::martini::martini::martini::martini::martini::martini:
Bob.
(maxwell62):high5:


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

:beerchug:

Pretty soon you'll be able to smoke that bad boy down to nothing but ash


----------

